# First Voxos Demos Up



## Cinesamples (Sep 6, 2010)

Well after a long wait our first Voxos Demos are up at our site. 
http://cinesamples.com/

We will be following this with some other demos later this week - and then more and more after that.

You will notice some very contrasting styles (and mix styles) in the demos - hopefully this gives a representation of the flexibility of the instrument.

And thanks to our own Frederick Russ for writing, and in general being such a valued companion on this journey. Oh - and of course for being our host here.


----------



## MacQ (Sep 6, 2010)

Sounds great, guys! Is the product everything you'd imagined it would be?

~Stu

P.S. Love the Mozart quote in the "VOXOS" demo ...


----------



## mikebarry (Sep 6, 2010)

I am really happy with the way it came out, the ease of use and the way things connect to each other very easily. It was very easy to work with writing the demos. 

The whole point was to make it simple, not to have to turn a bunch of knobs or keyswitches. We have made it simple. 

PS "Which" mozart quote?


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 6, 2010)

WOW the demos sound so natural and organic...something libraries attempting to emulate the human voice so far have lacked! They also sound extremely flexible!

Congratulations on finally creating a choir library that 'gets it'

Dan


----------



## PasiP (Sep 6, 2010)

Demos sound great. Now I know what library to get when I need a sampled choir.

Congratulations Mike B and Mike P!


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 6, 2010)

Sounds really great, Mike and Mike. If I ever got hired for a score that would require that "epic" sound it certainly would be at the top of my list of contenders.

Still however waiting for someone to do a choir library that focuses on pop background vocals ala Beach Boys, Chicago, Waters Sisters, etc. Any chance that Voxos can be effectively used for less "epic" work like that? if so, I would love to hear some demos.


----------



## nikolas (Sep 6, 2010)

Darnit those are brilliant!


----------



## MacQ (Sep 6, 2010)

mikebarry @ Mon Sep 06 said:


> "Which" mozart quote?



Oh, the Lachrymosa quote that jumped out at me at 0:52 in the "VOXOS" demo you did. I'm a huge fan of Mozart's Requiem (who isn't), so I smiled right away. 

Great stuff. Also, check your PM. 

~Stu


----------



## mikebarry (Sep 6, 2010)

For my demo "Voxos"

It is primarily phrase builder except a small part in the middle which contains the boys legato section and the solo boy soprano.

_Patch List:_
Voxos Phrase Builder, Men + Women, Shorts + Sustains
Voxos FX, FX - Men + Women
Boys Legato Section
Boy Legato Soloist

I used the Full Mix + Surrounds presets on the choir 

Additionally I used these other Cinesamples Products:

- Cinecrash Master Patch (All Loaded)
- Hollywoodwinds Octaves Patch
- Cinesnares ( a mix of concert snare + military snare + pic snare)
- Cinetimpani Prototype - something we recorded in a smaller room just to try out some ideas for the real thing
-Drums of War - sparingly


----------



## OlavB (Sep 7, 2010)

Great stuff, been looking fwd to hearing Voxos!
But I can't help to spot some serious off key lines in there.

*ducks*


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 7, 2010)

Congrats on this guys! 2010 has definitely turned into the "Year of the Choirs". 

This is significant here personally since there was a custom choir sample library project I was involved in 3-4 years ago. I'm finding Cinesamples Voxos superb legato and programming as well as Tonehammer Requiem fitting very well into the custom choir template here very nicely - even with earlier Miroslav, Voices of the Apocalypse and Spectrasonics Symphony of Voices / Omnisphere. Each has their strong point but the newer ones have upped the bar as far as realism via mockup principles. 

Before I go into the next comments, I want to make absolutely sure that its publicly known that I genuinely and most sincerely appreciate all the efforts from every one of our developers whose products continue to astound and amaze me. These see use daily here and I love them because each has a specific strong point which I find indispensable. 

Now to my specific mini-review for Voxos:

Guys, you are to be congratulated because the legato programming is no less than lass or vsl from my small time with it. The consonant script allows the choir to either voice identical vowels to extend the word through several notes before going to the next consonant - or the ability to simply run through the consonants where the line can be easily custom programming. I like the choice of using any one or a combination of mic positions - or full mic positions plus the surround mics (the Bastyr surround mics positions are wonderful.)


----------



## Dan Mott (Sep 7, 2010)

Cool, but I wish there were naked demos.


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 8, 2010)

Dan-Jay @ Tue Sep 07 said:


> Cool, but I wish there were naked demos.



Did you not watch the VOXOS videos? they are all naked :D

Dan


----------



## dogforester (Sep 8, 2010)

Daniel James @ Wed Sep 08 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Tue Sep 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, but I wish there were naked demos.
> ...




I'm pretty sure there all wearing clothes in those videos. ~o)


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 8, 2010)

dogforester @ Wed Sep 08 said:


> Daniel James @ Wed Sep 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan-Jay @ Tue Sep 07 said:
> ...



I can dream...


----------



## mikebarry (Sep 8, 2010)

Actually one of the super high sopranos was really hot. o-[][]-o


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 8, 2010)

Pics or its not true 

Dan


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 8, 2010)

mikebarry @ Wed Sep 08 said:


> Actually one of the super high sopranos was really hot. o-[][]-o



Did you ave maria?

(sorry)...


----------



## gregjazz (Sep 8, 2010)

Hah, and I was stuck in the control booth all that time.....


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 12, 2010)

gregjazz @ Wed Sep 08 said:


> Hah, and I was stuck in the control booth all that time.....



You should change your name to Mike and good things will happen!


----------



## Dan Mott (Sep 14, 2010)

Daniel James @ Thu Sep 09 said:


> dogforester @ Wed Sep 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel James @ Wed Sep 08 said:
> ...




Haha. Sorry, I just had to laugh at this.


----------



## rJames (Sep 14, 2010)

New demos... more tempting.


----------



## rJames (Sep 14, 2010)

Please tell me if I am wrong but it seems that Voxos has captured a wonderful dynamic of choir. Lex's latests demos show off the beautiful nature of the p dynamic which I don't think Requiem has. But I don't hear any seriously straining voices that give that feel of imminent apocalypse that Requiem has.

Can you get Lex to do one of those? I have a feeling he might be able to pull it off.


----------



## rpaillot (Sep 14, 2010)

I absolutely love the female voices when they're playing legato. But, excuse me, I think some of the demos with the words sound kinda fake ... There are especially 2 demos I cant remember the name, where male voices are heavily used, especially tenors, and it sounds annoyyinggg......

The voxos demo by Mbarry = The tenors sound bad to me ! like at 0:53 s.
and at 1:40.
Same thing for the beginning of "gothos voxos" , man, those tenors voice are so annoying !!! ( and sound dry by the way )

Same thing for "invictus", those tenors really stand out from the rest of the choirs, I dont understand whats going on with this part of the choir. 
(btw invictus is a nice rip-off 160 BPM by hans zimmer  )


----------



## Animus (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah I heard some real fakey attacks here and there but that might be the programming in the composition.


----------



## mikebarry (Sep 16, 2010)

Some Cool New Demos:

Jason Graves - Dark Zombie Elegy (dark, sci fi, video game) 
[mp3]http://www.cinesamples.com/samples/VOXOS/VOXOS_Zombie_Elegy_JG.mp3[/mp3]

Adam Hochstatter - Say We All (Battlestar Galatica-esque - featuring deep percussion beds)
[mp3]http://www.cinesamples.com/samples/VOXOS/VOXOS_SayWeAll.mp3[/mp3]

I freaking love the sound of the tenors - best part. So Basil-y, my favorite choir film composer.


----------

